# Deondre Baker Out



## TinKnocker (Dec 27, 2018)

Will not play against Texas. Draft prepping instead. 

Quite disappointed. Especially after previously stating a few weeks ago that he would indeed play.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 27, 2018)

Bad news anytime you lose a shutdown corner.  Just the start of things to come.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2018)

He’s dead to me now. Money isn’t everything.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 27, 2018)

I know the name of the game is to make it to the NFL and get rich, but I'm sorry, I consider this bailing on your team. Those guys could surely use his help in the Sugar Bowl. This is the Sugar Bowl. How many college players can say they played in the Sugar Bowl? Yes, I understand an injury could happen and ruin his NFL dream, but what are the odds of it happening, especially at his position? Call me selfish, but I hate seeing these guys bail on their teams like this. One more game wouldn't hurt. He already knows he's going to get a chance in the NFL, regardless.

I certainly wish him all the best.
*GO DAWGS!
BEAT TEXAS!*


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2018)

Hopefully the Falcons dont get him. QUITTER!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 27, 2018)

Might as well get used to it. If their team isn't playing in the playoffs, a lot these kids don't take pride in playing in other bowl games. I blame it on these bowls where two teams with a 6-6 record are playing each other. It diminishes the importance of the Sugar bowl and such. Back in the day, you had to have a good record and it was celebrated. Now almost every team makes a bowl regardless of record because, (gasp!) it's about money money money


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 27, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I know the name of the game is to make it to the NFL and get rich, but I'm sorry, I consider this bailing on your team. Those guys could surely use his help in the Sugar Bowl. This is the Sugar Bowl. How many college players can say they played in the Sugar Bowl? Yes, I understand an injury could happen and ruin his NFL dream, but what are the odds of it happening, especially at his position? Call me selfish, but I hate seeing these guys bail on their teams like this. One more game wouldn't hurt. He already knows he's going to get a chance in the NFL, regardless.


I have similar thoughts. You still have brothers who have sweat, suffered and bled by your side who are counting on you.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 27, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Might as well get used to it. If their team isn't playing in the playoffs, a lot these kids don't take pride in playing in other bowl games. I blame it on these bowls where two teams with a 6-6 record are playing each other. It diminishes the importance of the Sugar bowl and such. Back in the day, you had to have a good record and it was celebrated. Now almost every team makes a bowl regardless of record because, (gasp!) it's about money money money


I agree. Agents get all in their heads telling them not to play out of concern of them getting injured. Agents are just greedy, and don't give a flip about anything but getting their cut of the money.


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 27, 2018)

Most people would do the same considering the payday some of these kids will get. If a job finder told you , youd make millions more tomorrow but you cant go to work today most would do it. Most these kids dont have any ties or allegiance to these schools. Theyre just a stepping stone. Like an entry level job.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 27, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I have similar thoughts. You still have brothers who have sweat, suffered and bled by your side who are counting on you.


I agree with you. I'm not taking the athletes side by any means. You and I and many others on here want things to be the way they used to be when hard work, percerverience, loyalty, and dignity meant something and was engrained in most of us as children. It's just not that way as much anymore. I remember when if someone played for the Steelers, they wouldn't ever play for the Cowboys. Doesn't matter anymore. That's only one of many reasons that I don't watch NFL football anymore. That's another topic. Sorry about that


----------



## tcward (Dec 27, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Might as well get used to it. If their team isn't playing in the playoffs, a lot these kids don't take pride in playing in other bowl games. I blame it on these bowls where two teams with a 6-6 record are playing each other. It diminishes the importance of the Sugar bowl and such. Back in the day, you had to have a good record and it was celebrated. Now almost every team makes a bowl regardless of record because, (gasp!) it's about money money money


This^


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hard to blame a kid that’s guaranteed millions, that could change his current and future family’s life, forever.  I get the loyalty side, but the same could be said for the school if he plays in a meaningless postseason game and ruins his career.  Jake Butts from MICH comes to mind when he chose to play - guaranteed first rounder, tore his ACL, dropped to the 5th round, and just tore it again.  He’ll never be the same.  So, I can see the player’s side too.  The Bosa kid from OsU is a different story as he could’ve returned with games to play.  He quit.


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 27, 2018)

Wonder if he would play if GA was in the 4 team playoff for the National Championship.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 27, 2018)

turkeykirk said:


> Wonder if he would play if GA was in the 4 team playoff for the National Championship.



Sure he/they would.  It’s not a meaningless game like the other bowl games have become since the playoff system was installed.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 27, 2018)

turkeykirk said:


> Wonder if he would play if GA was in the 4 team playoff for the National Championship.


I bet he would.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 27, 2018)

Do you guys think that Baker Mayfield would have played last year if he hadn't been in a playoff game? Ha Ha! Just stirring the pot! I'm staying out of the Baker Mayfield threads! I do read them though.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 27, 2018)

Just like Saban predicted when they came up with the playoff BCS.  The bowls other than the championship would be devalued.  It wouldn't surprise me if Baker already has an agent advising him not to play.


----------



## Horns (Dec 27, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I know the name of the game is to make it to the NFL and get rich, but I'm sorry, I consider this bailing on your team. Those guys could surely use his help in the Sugar Bowl. This is the Sugar Bowl. How many college players can say they played in the Sugar Bowl? Yes, I understand an injury could happen and ruin his NFL dream, but what are the odds of it happening, especially at his position? Call me selfish, but I hate seeing these guys bail on their teams like this. One more game wouldn't hurt. He already knows he's going to get a chance in the NFL, regardless.
> 
> I certainly wish him all the best.
> *GO DAWGS!
> BEAT TEXAS!*


I suspect that UGA has an insurance policy on him anyway


----------



## Horns (Dec 27, 2018)

turkeykirk said:


> Wonder if he would play if GA was in the 4 team playoff for the National Championship.


No doubt he would


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2018)

He has been nursing an injury since the Alabama game. It is his choice, but I believe if he was 100% healthy he would play. If not I hope he never smells an NFL roster.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Do you guys think that Baker Mayfield would have played last year if he hadn't been in a playoff game? Ha Ha! Just stirring the pot! I'm staying out of the Baker Mayfield threads! I do read them though.



What has that got to do with anything other than just taking a shot at another team. At least he did not get suspended for robbery like some other players.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> What has that got to do with anything other than just taking a shot at another team. At least he did not get suspended for robbery like some other players.


Easy greasy. I said that I was stirring the pot. I should have realized that some of you Dawgs aren't in a joking mood. My bad


----------



## Mike81 (Dec 27, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Just like Saban predicted when they came up with the playoff BCS.  The bowls other than the championship would be devalued.  It wouldn't surprise me if Baker already has an agent advising him not to play.


Yep, I bet if they expand the playoff to 8 teams the bowl games will completely be meaningless.
Can't blame Baker, kids going to be a first round pick.  Why risk injury in a meaningless game.  Next man up.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If not I hope he never smells an NFL roster.



Wow KyDawg.  That’s deep.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 27, 2018)

I hate it but I don’t blame him. If/when he signs the dotted line, if he invests it wisely, he can retire comfortably. He will have more $ in his retirement at the age of 21-22, than most of us will at 72.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 27, 2018)

Only 3 games matter at this point and look how many are  left to play— sad
Starting  to lose interest. Most are lousy matchups and increasingly the stars are opting out.
They better expand before it’s too late.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 27, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Wow KyDawg.  That’s deep.


I'm thinking that some counseling may be in order for the fella. Who knows, may just be having a bad day


----------



## ebryant (Dec 27, 2018)

If the NFL would get rid of the combine the players would play their bowl game.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm thinking that some counseling may be in order for the fella. Who knows, may just be having a bad day



I dont need any counseling. The guy told the world that he was going to play in the Sugar Bowl. I got a bad a bad habit of not liking Bald face liars. If he is still suffering from the injury he received in the Championship game, that is a different story, but just making up a big story and then going against your word, just dont set well with me. Maybe yall have a higher tolerance for lying than I do.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 27, 2018)

I love watching college football.  I could watch it year round.  But 15 games are enough to determine a champion.  Since the BCS started, the best team has eventually won on the field in my opinion. I have heard many scenarios about expanding to 8 teams including byes and I don't like it.  Now it looks like another excuse for playoff expansion is some of the best players won't play in lower tier bowls cause there is no chance for a championship.  I do realize if there was an eight game playoff this year, my Dawgs would be included, but I don't ever want to see more than a four team playoff.  It's gonna take some getting use to, but today's college football players are going to transfer and miss bowl games. Look who is playing the game now.  Inner city kids who grew up with no college ties and never had any money.  Their priority is the big paycheck, not the logo on their helmet.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I dont need any counseling. The guy told the world that he was going to play in the Sugar Bowl. I got a bad a bad habit of not liking Bald face liars. If he is still suffering from the injury he received in the Championship game, that is a different story, but just making up a big story and then going against your word, just dont set well with me. Maybe yall have a higher tolerance for lying than I do.




Happy Birthday Bo$$


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 28, 2018)

He said he was going to play, he should play.

He is a member of a team, there is no I in team, he should play for his team mates.

I understand his thinking, but it is selfish and wrong!


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 28, 2018)

Money talks. $Millions. He will now be able to buy an electronic fish finder.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I dont need any counseling. The guy told the world that he was going to play in the Sugar Bowl. I got a bad a bad habit of not liking Bald face liars. If he is still suffering from the injury he received in the Championship game, that is a different story, but just making up a big story and then going against your word, just dont set well with me. Maybe yall have a higher tolerance for lying than I do.


KyAngryDawg. I really don't think that you need counseling either. That's why I said you're probably just having a bad day. It's cool. We all have them.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 28, 2018)

Face it, it if ain't a playoff game the only people that care about Sugar are georgia fans and whatever also ran they're playing. 

These kids at football mills are just hired guns. You may bleed red and black but most of them don't.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 28, 2018)

I wonder if he’s still sleeping at a UGA dorm, eating UGA food, and training at UGA facilities?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2018)

Sad state of affairs in college football now.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 28, 2018)

He’s dead to me now……



Hopefully the Falcon’s don’t get him. QUITTER!!!.....



I hope he never smells an NFL roster………


under the porch life

roll tide


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 28, 2018)

Good grief!  Am I falling for pot-stirring, or are you guys serious?  This kid sweated and played his tail off for the Dawgs, and because he wants to protect his future from injury by not playing in the bowl game, he’s dead to you now?  And you’re wishing him the luck of never making an NFL Roster?  That’s absurd!  I wonder if Kirby and his staff are actually excited because they now can give some new blood a look in real (meaningless) game action……


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Good grief!  Am I falling for pot-stirring, or are you guys serious?  This kid sweated and played his tail off for the Dawgs, and because he wants to protect his future from injury by not playing in the bowl game, he’s dead to you now?  And you’re wishing him the luck of never making an NFL Roster?  That’s absurd!  I wonder if Kirby and his staff are actually excited because they now can give some new blood a look in real (meaningless) game action……


You're falling for it. Kirby is going to back the kid because he knows future recruits are listening. I see both sides. If you've had past major injuries then I can understand because the probabilities of reinjuring are probably higher. Just got to figure out if he's nursing an injury or if he's just nursing


----------



## steeleagle (Dec 28, 2018)

As I stated in my previous post, UGA's season was/is a disappointment. This move by Baker is proof......Why risk injury in a meaningless game with nothing to gain but TONS to lose? To those that have an issue: Are the coaches and players going to compensate Baker should he get injured. For too long, everyone has been making money off college players. It is time for them to think about themselves. Lastly, coaches talk a lot about "team"....."putting the team first"......etc. They are liars. Notice how those same coaches bail on their team given a more lucrative opportunity (Saban, Meyer, etc.) How is this any different?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 28, 2018)

Whether he's nursing or not, even if he's 100%.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2018)

Funny how many people keep saying "meaningless game"... 

Can anyone here show me "their" Sugar Bowl ring??

Since when did they Sugar Bowl become meaningless?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2018)

steeleagle said:


> As I stated in my previous post, UGA's season was/is a disappointment.




 

Says a Barner that lost to the Vols..


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

Kirby Smart isn't in it for himself. He bleeds red and black, his wife loves living in Athens GA, he would never leave for any amount of money. Ever! At least that's what I've been told on this forum. Shoot, he probably donates more than half his salary back to the University


----------



## steeleagle (Dec 28, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny how many people keep saying "meaningless game"...
> 
> Can anyone here show me "their" Sugar Bowl ring??
> 
> Since when did they Sugar Bowl become meaningless?


Unless it's for a NC, it is meaningless.....If it is so important, why isn't Baker playing?


----------



## steeleagle (Dec 28, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Says a Barner that lost to the Vols..


You seem to have me confused with an Auburn fan. I do not care about Auburn.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2018)

steeleagle said:


> Unless it's for a NC, it is meaningless.....If it is so important, why isn't Baker playing?


I could think of a few million reasons....


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> He’s dead to me now. Money isn’t everything.



This. ^

He needs to turn in his pads and leave the campus asap. If he won't leave, kick him out.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 28, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny how many people keep saying "meaningless game"...
> 
> Can anyone here show me "their" Sugar Bowl ring??
> 
> Since when did they Sugar Bowl become meaningless?



The Sugar Bowl is nothing but an exhibition game between two also-rans. 

It is designed to do one thing, put more cash into the slush funds of wealthy athletic departments.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 28, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Since when did they Sugar Bowl become meaningless?



Here is a sugar bowl with "meaning". I use it every day.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Here is a sugar bowl with "meaning". I use it every day.
> 
> View attachment 954316


----------



## dirtnap (Dec 28, 2018)

Put yourself in their shoes. Check out that McKenzie Milton play. Their one play away from going to work like we do every day. I don’t blame them one bit


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 28, 2018)

Y'all take these kids too serious.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Here is a sugar bowl with "meaning". I use it every day.
> 
> View attachment 954316



That ain't sugar....


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hmmm, I have told my son the story of Markakis and his third time is a charm entrance into MLB. He is a nerd of all nerds but he loves baseball too. I told him if he got the call before college to play in the majors OR minors, go. Go play ball.

Not exactly the same, but.....

For the record, I'd be mad to if he were a Tiger-


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> He’s dead to me now. Money isn’t everything.


Money isn't everything but it's close. I rank it right up there with oxygen.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> KyAngryDawg. I really don't think that you need counseling either. That's why I said you're probably just having a bad day. It's cool. We all have them.



BG I am not angry and I had a good day.  I just happen to take a person for his word. I am a homer and all ways will be, don't lie to us and then expect us to fawn over you, and fake concern for your future. Go Dawgs!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Hmmm, I have told my son the story of Markakis and his third time is a charm entrance into MLB. He is a nerd of all nerds but he loves baseball too. I told him if he got the call before college to play in the majors OR minors, go. Go play ball.
> 
> Not exactly the same, but.....
> 
> For the record, I'd be mad to if he were a Tiger-


I


KyDawg said:


> BG I am not angry and I had a good day.  I just happen to take a person for his word. I am a homer and all ways will be, don't lie to us and then expect us to fawn over you, and fake concern for your future. Go Dawgs!


I understand where you're coming from. I look at it like this. I'd rather have the opportunity to make enough money that my parents wouldn't have to worry about anything. Enough money that I could change my kids and their kids future. (If they deserve it. I wouldn't just give it to them.) Even be able to help some less unfortunate people in certain circumstances. I'd have to look my teammates in the eye and explain this to them. Just the way I see it. I think that you don't like how it was handled and I get that. I believe the kids heart that he probably wants to play but, he is more than likely getting more pressure from family members and such that he's confused and spoke too soon about playing in the bowl. I don't know that to be a fact. I'm really just guessing. I have an 18 year old. Good kid. Not all there between the ears yet.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 28, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> The Sugar Bowl is nothing but an exhibition game between two also-rans.
> 
> It is designed to do one thing, put more cash into the slush funds of wealthy athletic departments.




Says the guy whose team just got blown out by a team that didnt even have a winning record, in front of a hundred fans in the "boil your water before use" bowl.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 28, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Says the guy whose team just got blown out by a team that didnt even have a winning record, in front of a hundred fans in the "boil your water before use" bowl.



And?

Boil your water before use bowl = Sugar Bowl. Two meaningless exhibition games. 

If you ain't first you're last.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Money isn't everything but it's close. I rank it right up there with oxygen.


You never quit on your team. You never quit on your brothers. I use money every day because I got to. If he was my son he’d be playing in the Sugar Bowl. It’s one game. If it’s meant to be he’ll be an NFL millionaire regardless of what could happen in one game. I wish him no harm and stand behind my post.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> You never quit on your team. You never quit on your brothers. I use money every day because I got to. If he was my son he’d be playing in the Sugar Bowl. It’s one game. If it’s meant to be he’ll be an NFL millionaire regardless of what could happen in one game. I wish him no harm and stand behind my post.


OK


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> And?
> 
> Boil your water before use bowl = Sugar Bowl. Two meaningless exhibition games.
> .



Sugar Bowl & UGA means - #2 recruiting class so far..
Boil Your Water Before Use Bowl means - Tech's recruiting class...

See the difference...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

Celebrating being #2 and dropping the mic is a dawg thing I reckon


----------



## tcward (Dec 28, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Says the guy whose team just got blown out by a team that didnt even have a winning record, in front of a hundred fans in the "boil your water before use" bowl.


This^


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Celebrating being #2 and dropping the mic is a dawg thing I reckon


And a lack of reading skills must be a Bama thing..


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 28, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Celebrating being #2 and dropping the mic is a dawg thing I reckon


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And a lack of reading skills must be a Bama thing..


That was pretty good. Not drop the mic good either though. Keep trying


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Keep trying




You couldn't keep up!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 28, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Sure he/they would.  It’s not a meaningless game like the other bowl games have become since the playoff system was installed.


So a National Championship ring is worth the risk when talking about making millions? I don't get it. His career could be finished on the last play of the NCG as easy as the last play in the sugar bowl. so if I am reading your posts correctly, you should risk your career and millions to play in one game but not another. Not sure how the school handles this, but the scholarship should be taken away immediately and the facilities should be off limits.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> So a National Championship ring is worth the risk when talking about making millions? I don't get it. His career could be finished on the last play of the NCG as easy as the last play in the sugar bowl. so if I am reading your posts correctly, you should risk your career and millions to play in one game but not another. Not sure how the school handles this, but the scholarship should be taken away immediately and the facilities should be off limits.




^this^!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You couldn't keep up!


You're right. I'm as lost as Kirby Smart is in a game that matters


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Easy greasy. I said that I was stirring the pot. I should have realized that some of you Dawgs aren't in a joking mood. My bad




they still cant handle getting smoked by bama twice this year.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> they still cant handle getting smoked by bama twice this year.


I'm finding that out


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 28, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> So a National Championship ring is worth the risk when talking about making millions? I don't get it. His career could be finished on the last play of the NCG as easy as the last play in the sugar bowl. so if I am reading your posts correctly, you should risk your career and millions to play in one game but not another. Not sure how the school handles this, but the scholarship should be taken away immediately and the facilities should be off limits.



Yes, it’s a game “that matters”.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> OK


That’s what I thought.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 28, 2018)

And regardless of what side you sit on, how can someone wish negativity and ill-fate on someone like that?  That’s disturbing.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> they still cant handle getting smoked by bama twice this year.


We beat Bama in corn hole!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2018)

So Baker said he would be playing in the Sugar Bowl because he wanted his last game as a Dog to be a win.....

Does he feel Ehlinger and the Texas offense will be too much?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 28, 2018)

Baker gotta protect himself for making Millions in his NFL future.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 28, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> they still cant handle getting smoked by bama twice this year.



Them scurvy dogs brought shame to the City of Atlanta and the GREAT STATE of GEORGIA twice this year. In Atlanta. Shameful. Just shameful. 































Did I mention it is shameful?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

Techs new coach bring pro style offense. Bawawahaha


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> That’s what I thought.


Still trying to drop the mic? It's more like you spit it out. Keep trying though. I can't believe your three buddies haven't backed you up with a thumbs up yet


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Still trying to drop the mic? It's more like you spit it out. Keep trying though. I can't believe your three buddies haven't backed you up with a thumbs up yet


Awe..... Is it’s feelings hurt? I bet when your brushing your mullet you flirt with yourself in the mirror.


----------



## Tlen (Dec 28, 2018)

just plain sorry


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Awe..... Is it’s feelings hurt? I bet when your brushing your mullet you flirt with yourself in the mirror.


Yep. My feelings are crushed. I'm feeding you rope so you'll say something funny but, I give up. Looks like that's not going to happen any time soon.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 28, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Them scurvy dogs brought shame to the City of Atlanta and the GREAT STATE of GEORGIA twice this year. In Atlanta. Shameful. Just shameful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then Mr.Wordsmith how would you describe the power house program known as G Tek just capping off another pitiful season by getting smoked by Minnesota? Eh?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Yep. My feelings are crushed. I'm feeding you rope so you'll say something funny but, I give up. Looks like that's not going to happen any time soon.


I’m out of practice. Go Dawgs! ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’m out of practice. Go Dawgs! ?


I hear ya. I'll call a truce if you promise not to send me a winking emoji ever again. That's kind of creepy. So go Dawgs and RTR!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I hear ya. I'll call a truce if you promise not to send me a winking emoji ever again. That's kind of creepy. So go Dawgs and RTR!


My bad didn’t think you’d take it literally. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2018)

Brown you dealing with someone, that when the going gets tough, claims he is just pot stirring. He aint ever seen a real pot stirrer. We have had dome of the best in here. Have being the key word.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 28, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> Well then Mr.Wordsmith how would you describe the power house program known as G Tek just capping off another pitiful season by getting smoked by Minnesota? Eh?




Uga football would exist without the University.

The Georgia Institute of Technology would exist without football. 

Same would say both already do...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Brown you dealing with someone, that when the going gets tough, claims he is just pot stirring. He aint ever seen a real pot stirrer. We have had dome of the best in here. Have being the key word.


Going gets tough. Come on KYJellyDawg. What's so tough about a sports forum?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Brown you dealing with someone, that when the going gets tough, claims he is just pot stirring. He aint ever seen a real pot stirrer. We have had dome of the best in here. Have being the key word.


Yeah, I should have took the high road. Reminds me of some of them ole boys I used to coon hunt with. Even though my Dawg beat theirs to the tree every time their Dawg was the one that treed. What was funny was running their Dogs without mine. They’d run deer and never tree solo. In a nut shell lots of Barking with no eyes in tree. Go Dawgs!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

If they would have named one of their dogs Bama, you know that they'd beat your dawgs to the tree every time and probably whoop them when they got there. I was wondering where your buddies were. Someone rolled over and woke the other two up


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2018)

BG I know what tough going is and sure have never had a rough time on an internet forum. I just could not see me going on an Alabama forum and dogging Auburn and Alabama. Arrogant much?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 28, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> If they would have named one of their dogs Bama, you know that they'd beat your dawgs to the tree every time and probably whoop them when they got there. I was wondering where your buddies were. Someone rolled over and woke the other two up


Funniest part is where I said PROBABLY whoop them. Ha Ha! Now that's funny!


KyDawg said:


> BG I know what tough going is and sure have never had a rough time on an internet forum. I just could not see me going on an Alabama forum and dogging Auburn and Alabama. Arrogant much?


You should try it. See how many get bent out of shape! It's a hoot. One thing you want see on every thread, no matter the topic, Bama always comes up. Bama folks don't concern themselves with Georgia football. Go Dawgs! Now you are really confused aren't you?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Funniest part is where I said PROBABLY whoop them. Ha Ha! Now that's funny!
> 
> You should try it. See how many get bent out of shape! It's a hoot. One thing you want see on every thread, no matter the topic, Bama always comes up. Bama folks don't concern themselves with Georgia football. Go Dawgs! Now you are really confused aren't you?


Like a kid with one karate lesson


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2018)

Ain't but one way to solve all this


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 28, 2018)

Brushing your mullet??


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ain't but one way to solve all this


Good old fashion Rock, Paper, Scissors....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Funniest part is where I said PROBABLY whoop them. Ha Ha! Now that's funny!
> 
> You should try it. See how many get bent out of shape! It's a hoot. One thing you want see on every thread, no matter the topic, Bama always comes up. Bama folks don't concern themselves with Georgia football. Go Dawgs! Now you are really confused aren't you?



I cant see it for all the other fans talking about Georgia, but dont let me interrupt your trolling.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Good old fashion Rock, Paper, Scissors....



I was thinking the ol South Ga Dawg way! ?


----------



## nickel back (Dec 29, 2018)

LOL, so many think they know so much when they understand nothing.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 29, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Brushing your mullet??


Need new material. Mullet, cousin, sister jokes get old. I'm always up for a good laugh even if it's at my own expense. Now, I can't stay on here all day because the four best teams in all of college football are playing today and my team happens to be one of them. So come up with some new material before 3:00 this evening. Make it be good


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 29, 2018)

Kirby supports his decision, why doesn’t the fan?  Are you saying Kirby has to b/c future recruits are watching? If so, then you’re saying your coach is a poser and a puppet for recruits, right?  Just trying to understand the dynamic here...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Kirby supports his decision, why doesn’t the fan?  Are you saying Kirby has to b/c future recruits are watching? If so, then you’re saying your coach is a poser and a puppet for recruits, right?  Just trying to understand the dynamic here...


Remember, Kirby is the same coach that called the fake punt on 4th and 11..... Don’t have a whole lot of faith in him right now. 6 has brought up some good points in his thread as well


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Says the guy whose team just got blown out by a team that didnt even have a winning record, in front of a hundred fans in the *"boil your water before use" bowl.*





Go Dawgs!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 29, 2018)

I truly believe Baker wanted to play in the bowl game. I also think his agent got to him and/or his family and got him to change his mind against his desire to play. Of course that agent was selfishly protecting his own payday.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

bullgator said:


> I truly believe Baker wanted to play in the bowl game. I also think his against got to him and/or his family and got him to change his mind against his desire to play. Of course that agent was selfishly protecting his own payday.



At the end of the day it was his decision. He quit on his team. The same teammates that helped improve his draft stock.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> At the end of the day it was his decision. He quit on his team. The same teammates that helped improve his draft stock.


Ding ding ding we have a winner


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> At the end of the day it was his decision. He quit on his team. The same teammates that helped improve his draft stock.



I agree S&S. I am tired of hearing people talk about how many $$$ he could have lost. How many would he have lost if there were no fans that paid his way. If that is the way he feels, just go pro out of HS and see how that works out. It is all about me, is what gripes me. Did you ever thing of trying to get your free diploma and make yourself valuable to an employer, like the people that paid for your education did. Please dont show up on our sideline like you give a hoot, You have already proved that you dont.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Please dont show up on our sideline like you give a hoot, You have already proved that you dont.


I agree, but the coaches have to be careful with how they handle this stuff with the recruits watching. It’s just a sign of the times with these prima donas.  It will take an NCAA ruling to correct this garbage.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

bullgator said:


> I agree, but the coaches have to be careful with how they handle this stuff with the recruits watching. It’s just a sign of the times with these prima donas.  It will take an NCAA ruling to correct this garbage.



You are right Bull. They are recruiting 24/7.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

I would love it if the NCAA could do something to legislate this stuff out but I'm afraid the future will side with the players.  I see unlimited transfers, bowl holdouts, and even one and done in football in the not so distant future.  A player or group of players will cite personal liberty and some judge will agree with them, and there you go.  But as long as UGA is playing football, I will watch.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

College football is changing right before our eyes


----------



## huntersluck (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm not a ga fan but I have no problem with him not playing. I would not have no problem with if it was the NC game. He is just looking out for his future can't blame a man for that


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2018)

When a player signs with a college out of high school, he expects that college to uphold their end of the contract. If a player has a career ending injury they expect to be able to finish their education. Well, the university should also expect the player to fulfill their end of the deal.
Just this year Florida had a freshman 4* recruit who didn’t pass his physical and can’t ever play football again. Guess what, UF told him they committed to him and to go to class and get his degree.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2018)

Dawgs destroy the long horns with him or without him


----------



## leroy (Dec 30, 2018)

bullgator said:


> When a player signs with a college out of high school, he expects that college to uphold their end of the contract. If a player has a career ending injury they expect to be able to finish their education. Well, the university should also expect the player to fulfill their end of the deal.
> Just this year Florida had a freshman 4* recruit who didn’t pass his physical and can’t ever play football again. Guess what, UF told him they committed to him and to go to class and get his degree.



This^^
If you quit like baker then pay back the years of tuition, housing, etc etc etc that was GIVEN to you.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 30, 2018)

leroy said:


> This^^
> If you quit like baker then pay back the years of tuition, housing, etc etc etc that was GIVEN to you.



This is ridiculous - absurd! Let’s have some Sunday-school.

Do you loving homers realize that these guys go make millions and then many pour money and funding back to their school?  OH, AND Do they get paid when they help recruit and/or market the university with their value once they’re gone?  Do you realize when Kirby sits in a living room in the middle of S. GA somewhere that it helps UGA when he can say hey, look, if you come play for me, here are the chances you’re going to the NFL (after our fake punk )?  But seriously, do y’all not understand too the value in a guy being successful as an individual making it to the NFL and getting there healthy, and how positive that reflects on the whole process? 

Make him pay back years of tuition? Good grief!  Many that leave for the NFL WILL TRIPLE THAT in donations, value etc back to the University.

And let’s not talk about how these kids are making the university millions with their numbers and last names being sold in every store across their fan base’s area.  Kirby can sell his autograph and name for thousands, Jake Fromm can’t get a stick of chewing gum for his.  But an overhaul isn’t far from happening.  Too much money is made and involved to continue to operate on the current Purchase Order.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2018)

Hire somebody to do a job for you and let them get 2/3, 3/4 the way through and have them tell you “so long, I’m going on to another job” because it pays more.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 30, 2018)

The school committed to you .
Commit to the school- fully.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 30, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> This is ridiculous - absurd! Let’s have some Sunday-school.
> 
> Do you loving homers realize that these guys go make millions and then many pour money and funding back to their school?  OH, AND Do they get paid when they help recruit and/or market the university with their value once they’re gone?  Do you realize when Kirby sits in a living room in the middle of S. GA somewhere that it helps UGA when he can say hey, look, if you come play for me, here are the chances you’re going to the NFL (after our fake punk )?  But seriously, do y’all not understand too the value in a guy being successful as an individual making it to the NFL and getting there healthy, and how positive that reflects on the whole process?
> 
> ...


They don’t sell anything with their last names on it. They sell a blank jersey. Even game used jerseys don’t have the name on them.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 30, 2018)

And that right 


Tmpr111 said:


> This is ridiculous - absurd! Let’s have some Sunday-school.
> 
> Do you loving homers realize that these guys go make millions and then many pour money and funding back to their school?  OH, AND Do they get paid when they help recruit and/or market the university with their value once they’re gone?  Do you realize when Kirby sits in a living room in the middle of S. GA somewhere that it helps UGA when he can say hey, look, if you come play for me, here are the chances you’re going to the NFL (after our fake punk )?  But seriously, do y’all not understand too the value in a guy being successful as an individual making it to the NFL and getting there healthy, and how positive that reflects on the whole process?
> 
> ...


And that right there sums it up!


----------



## steeleagle (Dec 30, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Hire somebody to do a job for you and let them get 2/3, 3/4 the way through and have them tell you “so long, I’m going on to another job” because it pays more.


 OR have some hire you for $0 and make millions off your labor.........Dang right I'm bolting.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2018)

Again he’s dead to me.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2018)

Me to Brown. The college and the fans had absolutely no right to expect him to honor his commitment to the team. And to top it off he told us a lie. They use to liars in some schools though.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 30, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> They don’t sell anything with their last names on it. They sell a blank jersey. Even game used jerseys don’t have the name on them.



You’re right.  And of course no one knows why thousands of #11’s are flying off the shelf the past two years.  Shhhh, be quiet, they probably think it’s an Aaron Murray jersey they’re buying.

Funny, that’s like saying Michael Waddell isn’t responsible for any Realtree profit ?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2018)

steeleagle said:


> OR have some hire you for $0 and make millions off your labor.........Dang right I'm bolting.


$0?........tell that to the hard working parents that are paying those same institutions cubic dollars for their intelligent kids schooling. Those kids aren’t bailing because they’re in a hurry to get some gold teef and a pimped out Mercedes......aight.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Again he’s dead to me.



Is he off the campus yet or what?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 30, 2018)

This is really easy. Is the risk worth the reward? Nope. Not even close. The NFL is their goal. A sugar bowl ring isn't. Or a ribbon or pendant or whatever they get for winning the Sugar bowl


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> This is really easy. Is the risk worth the reward? Nope. Not even close. The NFL is their goal. A sugar bowl ring isn't. Or a ribbon or pendant or whatever they get for winning the Sugar bowl



Just recently Utah and Oklahoma got trophies.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> This is really easy. Is the risk worth the reward? Nope. Not even close. The NFL is their goal. A sugar bowl ring isn't. Or a ribbon or pendant or whatever they get for winning the Sugar bowl


Apparently neither is a college education just in case your not as good as you think you are, or blow out a knee on day one of mini camp.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2018)

Let me get this straight, if your still playing for a NC you’ll risk getting a career ($$$$$$$$) ending injury. If your not in the NC hunt you sit it out? 
An injury in the CFPs is just as much an injury as any other Bowl game. 
Someone please enlighten me.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Let me get this straight, if your still playing for a NC you’ll risk getting a career ($$$$$$$$) ending injury. If your not in the NC hunt you sit it out?
> An injury in the CFPs is just as much an injury as any other Bowl game.
> Someone please enlighten me.



This is why I will soon no longer care about college football. Then I can concentrate fully on deer season.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 30, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Let me get this straight, if your still playing for a NC you’ll risk getting a career ($$$$$$$$) ending injury. If your not in the NC hunt you sit it out?
> An injury in the CFPs is just as much an injury as any other Bowl game.
> Someone please enlighten me.


That was my point in a previous post. I guess some think that the championship ring sets you up for life.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 30, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Apparently neither is a college education just in case your not as good as you think you are, or blow out a knee on day one of mini camp.


If you're a first round pick and you've signed a contract and get hurt first day of mini camp, take the guaranteed money that would take you years to earn anyway and go back to school if need be. Except live in your own house and not a dorm room. A house that you could pay cash for. Besides, if you're that good then they'd send you to the best doctors on their insurance and rehabilitate in the best facilities. Probably wouldn't toss you to the curb after one injury unless it was like David Pollack's was when he broke his neck. I don't know. Everyone can do what they want. I know what I'd want my son to do.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2018)

elfiii said:


> This is why I will soon no longer care about college football. Then I can concentrate fully on deer season.



They dont need fans Elfiii, why should they even come into play. Just as long as someone gets a chance at a free education and then to make millions, who cares what the fans think. Some think that they could play in empty stadiums, because they tell you the fans have no stake in this.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 30, 2018)

I didn't get to finish my last post. Had to break away for a second. What I was saying was, I know what I'd want my son to do. I'd want him to play for Alabama where they play for national championships every year and not Sugar bowls


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2018)

I hope he stumps his toe at the combine


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 30, 2018)

Looks like Kirby is supporting Baker's decision. 



39-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1078422128234557440


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looks like Kirby is supporting Baker's decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See post 114 by a really smart and good looking guy


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looks like Kirby is supporting Baker's decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely Politician Kirby


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 30, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Apparently neither is a college education just in case your not as good as you think you are, or blow out a knee on day one of mini camp.



Can always come back ... many do.  It took your boy Emmit a couple dozen or so but he did too.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 30, 2018)

bullgator said:


> See post 114 by a really smart and good looking guy


Yep. I said the same thing on post #40. He knows future recruits are listening


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 30, 2018)

From Post #114: 



bullgator said:


> I agree, but the coaches have to be careful with how they handle this stuff with the recruits watching. It’s just a sign of the times with these prima donas.  It will take an NCAA ruling to correct this garbage.



Yep, good words.  Kirby is being careful & sensitive to UGA's recruiting present & future while balancing what's good for the team & what's good for individual players.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 30, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Definitely Politician Kirby



Yep, reckon that comes with the job.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 30, 2018)

From Post #40: 



BamaGeorgialine said:


> You're falling for it. Kirby is going to back the kid because he knows future recruits are listening. I see both sides. If you've had past major injuries then I can understand because the probabilities of reinjuring are probably higher. Just got to figure out if he's nursing an injury or if he's just nursing



Good looking at it from all sides & trying not to negatively effect the present & future.  Tough balancing act for coaches.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Definitely Politician Kirby


Exactly! You just know that Kirby supports his best corner to not play in a game....?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2018)

It could be worse.. He could be suspended like Bamas players are..


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2018)

why is this such a big deal? A youngman is making a decision that he thinks is best for him. What kind of coach would CKS be if he didn't support him. I for one agree with CKS and how he is handling the situation instead of stomping his feet like a crybaby


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

nickel back said:


> why is this such a big deal? A youngman is making a decision that he thinks is best for him. What kind of coach would CKS be if he didn't support him. I for one agree with CKS and how he is handling the situation instead of stomping his feet like a crybaby



It's a big deal because every year college football becomes less amateur athletics and more pro football farm team. Sooner or later the pros will outright own college football. I will have given up on it long before then.

Baker is the perfect player to pull this stunt. He's going to be a big help in finishing off the Not For Long. Attendance and viewership is down bigly for them. I wonder why?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Is he off the campus yet or what?


he needs to be


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2018)

nickel back said:


> why is this such a big deal? A youngman is making a decision that he thinks is best for him. What kind of coach would CKS be if he didn't support him. I for one agree with CKS and how he is handling the situation instead of stomping his feet like a crybaby




honestly.  will he be needed to beat Texas.  we aint talking bama. this game will not be close.  dogs win 49-14 in a bloodbath.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> honestly.  will he be needed to beat Texas.  we aint talking bama. this game will not be close.  dogs win 49-14 in a bloodbath.



Prolly so. I wonder why the bowl committees couldn't come up with a stronger opponent for the Dawgs? I just hope the game doesn't get boring by the end of the first half. Of course if it doesn't get boring by the end of the first half that means the Dawgs aren't up for the game.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> It could be worse.. He could be suspended like Bamas players are..


We don't cry about it. Plug someone else in and keep on a truckin.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> We don't cry about it. Plug someone else in and keep on a truckin.




You guys cry about everything and anything that doesn't go your way.. Losing to Auburn, not even going to the SEC Championship game last year and crying to get into the Playoffs last year. Saban looked like a little girl on tv last year who just had her doll ripped from her hands.. We can't win and get in but we should get in just because..


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You guys cry about everything and anything that doesn't go your way.. Losing to Auburn, not even going to the SEC Championship game last year and crying to get into the Playoffs last year. Saban looked like a little girl on tv last year who just had her doll ripped from her hands.. We can't win and get in but we should get in just because..


I knew that if Bama got voted in last year and had time to get about 10 starters back that they'd win it all. If they didn't get voted in I could understand. They should have beaten Auburn. Unfortunately they only got to play Auburn once. Know what I mean?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I knew that if Bama got voted in last year and had time to get about 10 starters back that they'd win it all. If they didn't get voted in I could understand. They should have beaten Auburn. Unfortunately they only got to play Auburn once. Know what I mean?


Should of... would of.. could of....

Bammers were whining. 

UGA was already locked into the SEC Championship before we even played Auburn.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 31, 2018)

Bama got voted in for two reasons.  They were the better team, and their competition was tOSU.  The stench of the 30-0 playoff loss to Clemson the previous year was still in the noses of the new selection committee.  I think it was still there this year.  The residual negative effects of a bad playoff loss can last years even though the committee will never admit to it.  It is now Nortre Dame' s turn in that barrel.  They will have to go undefeated to get in future playoffs.  If they tied with other teams loss wise, they are not getting in.  Selection Committees don't like getting embarrassed.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> It's a big deal because every year college football becomes less amateur athletics and more pro football farm team. Sooner or later the pros will outright own college football. I will have given up on it long before then.
> 
> Baker is the perfect player to pull this stunt. He's going to be a big help in finishing off the Not For Long. Attendance and viewership is down bigly for them. I wonder why?



It is what it is and has been going on for years.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Should of... would of.. could of....
> 
> Bammers were whining.
> 
> UGA was already locked into the SEC Championship before we even played Auburn.


Should have.....would have....Did


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2018)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Should have.....would have....Did




And played one less game. Which gave them an Advantage.


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> This is why I will soon no longer care about college football. Then I can concentrate fully on deer season.


I love me some Dawgs and college football ,actually watching a game now, but I can promise it will never come before deer hunting


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> We can't win and get in but we should get in just because..



Sounds very familiar


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And played one less game. Which gave them an Advantage.


I'm from Title Town so I'm slow. You're talking about the same thing Kirby Smart was doing this year, except he forgot that he had just lost his second game. Well, he can redeem himself with a win tonight and try and say I told ya so. Do the players really get toe rings for winning the Sugar bowl? Just what I'm hearing


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm from Title Town so I'm slow.




Look at the bright side. It’s not just you.. Most folks from Alabama share similar strands of DNA so you’re not alone!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look at the bright side. It’s not just you.. Most folks from Alabama share similar strands of DNA so you’re not alone!


Yep, it’s a family tree that doesn’t fork. It’s straight up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yep, it’s a family tree that doesn’t fork. It’s straight up.


 like a telephone pole!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2019)

It's a new year dawg pounders. Why ya'll keep hurtin me feelings?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2019)

Oh I know. It's easier to deflect the question. Toe rings or not? Maybe you boys can get y'all a replica


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Oh I know. It's easier to deflect the question. Toe rings or not? Maybe you boys can get y'all a replica



Slayer already has toe and bellybutton ring. Dont tempt him with a good time


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Oh I know. It's easier to deflect the question. Toe rings or not? Maybe you boys can get y'all a replica


UCF already has that covered. So maybe a replica of a replica?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2019)

This feud still going on? Good luck today Dawgs.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2019)

bullgator said:


> UCF already has that covered. So maybe a replica of a replica?


If UCF wins today are the legit? Asking for a friend


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> If UCF wins today are the legit? Asking for a friend


They’ll be National Champs and Bama-Clemson will be playing for second place.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> If UCF wins today are the legit? Asking for a friend



Yes


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Oh I know. It's easier to deflect the question. Toe rings or not? Maybe you boys can get y'all a replica




Utah and Oklahoma recently got sugar bowl trophies.  I forgot who they beat.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Utah and Oklahoma recently got sugar bowl trophies.  I forgot who they beat.


Recently?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2019)

Not sure what one considers recently. Some think within the last week, month or year. Others go back a year, two or three and then others go back to 1980.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2019)

Mine goes back to the start of the Saban era


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2019)

gotcha. Just remember all the trophies he has accumulated in the era


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> gotcha. Just remember all the trophies he has accumulated in the era




Oh I do.  The man is the best coach ever.  BamaGAline keeps wanting to know what you get for winning the Sugar Bowl.  I showed him.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Oh I do.  The man is the best coach ever.  BamaGAline keeps wanting to know what you get for winning the Sugar Bowl.  I showed him.


I believe that you just reminded everyone how much that no one cares or remembers. I forgot who won the national championship last year. I'm just ready to watch it this year


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I believe that you just reminded everyone how much that no one cares or remembers. I forgot who won the national championship last year. I'm just ready to watch it this year



All I did was answer the question you kept asking


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2019)

I honestly don't remember the Oklahoma game. I will admit that I remember the Utah game. It was ugly


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2019)

Bama should have won both games.  Motivation is a quirky thing. I'm afraid my Dawgs might lack it tonight with the side issues of Fields and Baker dominating the news.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2019)

Before making his decision, maybe Deondre should have asked the question "WWJD?".


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 2, 2019)

I feel like we really missed Baker tonight.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2019)

I bet he feels great about letting his teammates down.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 2, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet he feels great about letting his teammates down.



If he cared he would have played.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet he feels great about letting his teammates down.



I bet his teammates have thoughts on the subject. We could have used him last night.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 2, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet he feels great about letting his teammates down.



I think he will regret that for a while.


----------



## huntersluck (Jan 2, 2019)

nickel back said:


> why is this such a big deal? A youngman is making a decision that he thinks is best for him. What kind of coach would CKS be if he didn't support him. I for one agree with CKS and how he is handling the situation instead of stomping his feet like a crybaby


You are correct  It is not a big deal. This young man is protecting his future nothing wrong with that.


----------



## steeleagle (Jan 2, 2019)

huntersluck said:


> You are correct  It is not a big deal. This young man is protecting his future nothing wrong with that.



One of the problems is that people are not honest with themselves/ put themselves in the same position. If I had a kid in a similar situation: Got get your $. If UGA would guarantee any future lost earnings, I would advise him otherwise.


----------



## leroy (Jan 3, 2019)

He gets it!!

https://www.ajc.com/sports/college/...rt-georgia-sugar-bowl/FiHKQAYCHl2n7nFQ6Xh7mJ/


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2019)

There have been a lot of kids, that played in their team's bowl game as a senior, knowing they would get drafted. The bowls were doomed the day the playoffs began. It will only get worse. I hate this for the Bowls, because there is so much tradition attached to them. These kids today think Tradition is one of them hop hip songs. The end of bowls as we knew them also took a hit from the sponsors. A lot of these bowls change name every year, and they keep adding them. Dont get me started on the Bowl names, some of them sound like a Nascar driver thanking his sponsors after a race.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> There have been a lot of kids, that played in their team's bowl game as a senior, knowing they would get drafted. The bowls were doomed the day the playoffs began. It will only get worse. I hate this for the Bowls, because there is so much tradition attached to them. These kids today think Tradition is one of them hop hip songs. The end of bowls as we knew them also took a hit from the sponsors. A lot of these bowls change name every year, and they keep adding them. Dont get me started on the Bowl names, some of them sound like a Nascar driver thanking his sponsors after a race.



The bowls are now a bygone era Charlie and the BCS is not long for this world either. It's going to evolve to a true playoff system and maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 3, 2019)

Tradition is the name of a rapper. His album title is called 's$tt$n out yo'


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I believe that you just reminded everyone how much that no one cares or remembers. I forgot who won the national championship last year. I'm just ready to watch it this year




They'll be replaying it in case you missed any of it..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> They'll be replaying it in case you missed any of it..



The SEC channel will be running it around the clock for a while.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> The bowls are now a bygone era Charlie and the BCS is not long for this world either. It's going to evolve to a true playoff system and maybe that's a good thing.


BCS has been gone for 5-6 years efiii. We are now in the college playoff era. But yea, sadly the bowl games aren't as prestigious as they once were


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> BCS has been gone for 5-6 years efiii. We are now in the college playoff era. But yea, sadly the bowl games aren't as prestigious as they once were



It's essentially the same thing Guth. The NC Two A and college football have done this to themselves. Until there is a real playoff system outside of the 4 "Sweetheart teams" post season play will become even more meaningless outside of playing for respect which doesn't mean much to 19 year old kids who have been taught it's only about winning.


----------

